Ask HN: Will Amazon accept Litecoin and/or Bitcoin Cash payments this year? - crypticlizard
======
andirk
I have heard Ripple (XRP) mentioned as well. XRP is centralized and currently
used by a handful of banks, which could make Amazon like it a lot or hate it.
Amazon sure did hate paying California taxes for many years.

